# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Vermes >  Eurythoe complanata?! Quem identifica?

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva
Ontem, ou melhor hoje de madrugada, depois de ter estado  conversa com o Julio no Skype, fui ver o sistema e adivinhem quem l estava a passear...era o verme,... todo tranquilo e bem na frente e assim depois de ano e meio no sistema recolhi-o...com cuidado...
J o tinha visto vrias vezes e de todas estava cada vez maior e ontem consegui medi-lo e tinha mais de 40 cm :EEK!: ...tive de o recolher...com cuidado  claro

Muitas vezes eu identifico espcies mas desta vez deixo essa aco a quem o quiser fazer...




> quem me identifica???......
























Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Duarte Araujo

ol Pedro Nuno,

pensas que ser prejudicial ao sistema?

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Pedro, c no Brasil, podemos chamar este "bichinho" de MINHOCOC..... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  (brincadeirinha)

Onde conseguiste esta minhoquinha???

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Ol Pedro,

No tendo dvidas que sabers do que se trata, aqui vai - Bristle Worm.

Abrao,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> ol Pedro Nuno,
> 
> pensas que ser prejudicial ao sistema?


 :Ol: Viva Duarte
Sim , mas mesmo assim deixei que por l ficasse durante ano e meio ou por a at ontem...Nunca o associei de modo evidente a problemas concretos no sistema mas h um limite...e... 40cm de cerdas alinhadas para mim  mais do que o limite tanto para o sistema como para evitar acidentes pessoais...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas Pedro, c no Brasil, podemos chamar este "bichinho" de MINHOCOC.....   (brincadeirinha)
> 
> Onde conseguiste esta minhoquinha???


 :Ol: Viva Rinaldo
Penso que poder ter vindo  "boleia" na rocha viva, mas tambm poderia ter vindo  boleia na esponja natural que desde sempre tenho o cuidado de "pelo maior" "limpar" de vermes e um ou outro organismo como a Barroeira, que ficam no mar. Como disse anteriormente, sabia que l estava, j o tinha visto vrias vezes, falei at sobre o verme num tpico onde foi apresentado o verme Euniceia, mas deixei estar at ontem, altura em que pelas dimenses e facilidade que se apresentou para recolha, tive de recolher suavemente com uma rede...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ol Pedro,
> 
> No tendo dvidas que sabers do que se trata, aqui vai - Bristle Worm.
> 
> Abrao,
> Diogo


 :Ol: Viva Diogo e obrigado pelo esforo

saberei....mas coloquei porque gostava que pelo menos uma vez algum identificasse para mim com exactido algo. No passado j pedi duas identificaes que muitos se esforaram por conseguir identificar mas no se conseguiu, valeu pelo esforo de todos os que tentaram e que agradeo, assim como agradeo este esforo tambm.

Bristle worm = Verme de Cerdas ..., ser...mas que espcie exactamente?

Obrigado pelo interesse e esforo Diogo

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Ol,




> ...
> Obrigado pelo interesse e esforo Diogo


Na verdade no fiz grande esforo! Depois de uma pequena investigao penso tratar-se de um Fireworm da Famlia Amphinomidae, mais propriamente uma Chloeia flava. O que achas?

Abrao,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ol,
> 
> 
> 
> Na verdade no fiz grande esforo! Depois de uma pequena investigao penso tratar-se de um Fireworm da Famlia Amphinomidae, mais propriamente uma Chloeia flava. O que achas?
> 
> Abrao,
> Diogo


 :Ol: Viva de novo Diogo, o esforo vale pela inteno e essa  grande at porque as pesquisas do trabalho :SbOk3: 

Analisando:

Anphinomidae ser 

Amphinomidae


Amphinomidae


Chloea flava no me parece que seja


Chloea flava



Chloea flava pesquisa por imagens


Parece-me mais ser do gnero Eurythoe, espcie complanata




Eurythoe complanata


Eurythoe complanata

Hermodice carunculata tambm no me parece que seja

Hermodice carunculata


mas j estou a avanar muito, como ainda h mais uns quantos gneros e espcies que se pode pesquisar a partir de alguns dos elos que acima coloquei, vou aguardar mais um pouco. 
Pelo menos partilhamos uma concluso idntica, penso,  um verme de cerdas, mais conhecido por verme de fogo , da eu mencionar ter feito a recolha sem nunca lhe tocar…

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva, 

Queria deixar aqui registado, que tambm por uma vez observei um "verme" de comprimento semelhante, no meu aqurio. 
Foi h cerca de um ano, at hoje nunca mais deu "noticias"!  :SbSourire:  

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Viva,

Family: Amphinomidae 
Scientific Name:  Eurythoe complanata 
Other Common Names:  Orange Bristleworm
Venenoso
Predador

Na minha opiniao penso que seja mesmo esta especie, tambem tenho uma no meu Aqurio que estar perto dos 40cm pelo que vi a ultima vez.
Tudo que sei deste verme  que vive no meio da rocha, e por isso normalmente poder facilmente ser transportado para casa de alguem sem que se apercebam, e  tambem perdadora. Ja assisti o meu a comer nassarios, a boca destes vermes  enorme embora nao parea.
Tambm ja fui picado por um na Sohal, enquanto pegava num coral, o verme encontrava-se por baixo da pedra desse coral mesmo onde eu pus os dedos para pegar, realmente senti algo "fofo" :Smile:  mas senti a picada's (sim com tantos picos), certo  que deu reaao de uma dor fina e constante nos dedos atingidos durante umas 6 horas seguintes, mesmo tendo passado por agua doce no momento.

Deixo-vos umas fotos de um comate entre eremitas camares e o tal verme por um nassario, e vejam quem ganha a batalha :SbPoiss:  




Vejam que os eremitas que tambem sao de raa, foi o 1 a dar a sola



E por fim o "BristleWorm" l levou o nassario pa casa



Isto  uma histria veridica no meu aqurio  :Smile: 

Abraos

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Ol:  
  Eu acho que  Hermodice carunculata.(invertetbrs guide pratique d'identification et de maintenance)pag. 143.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Viva, 
> 
> Queria deixar aqui registado, que tambm por uma vez observei um "verme" de comprimento semelhante, no meu aqurio. 
> Foi h cerca de um ano, at hoje nunca mais deu "noticias"!  
> 
> Cumprimentos,


 :Ol: Viva Ricardo, h quanto tempo...tudo de bom :SbOk3: 
...ou "acabaram as pilhas" ao verme ou anda a fazer das dele :SbRequin2: ...
 um tipo de "brinde" frequente e indesejvel porque aquelas cerdas para alm de se poderem entranhar na pele e provocar sensao desagradvel qual pico de opuntia microdasys http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...angelwings.jpg, inoculam uma toxina que provoca dores de intensidade assinalvel. Alm disso  um predador... :SbRequin2: , por isso  um verme a remover com todo o cuidado.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Tambm ja fui picado por um na Sohal, enquanto pegava num coral, o verme encontrava-se por baixo da pedra desse coral mesmo onde eu pus os dedos para pegar, realmente senti algo "fofo" mas senti a picada's (sim com tantos picos), certo  que deu reaao de uma dor fina e constante nos dedos atingidos durante umas 6 horas seguintes, mesmo tendo passado por agua doce no momento.


 :Ol: Viva Hugo
Lembro-me muito bem desse incidente porque assisti e estavas a recolher o coral para mim. Lembro-me de te ter dito as consequncias e o coral acabou por l ficar com o bicho l recolhido, tendo eu optado por outro coral.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Eu acho que  Hermodice carunculata.(invertetbrs guide pratique d'identification et de maintenance)pag. 143.


 :Ol: Viva Pedro Manuel Tavares
Pela analise que fiz e que acima coloquei parece-me ser




> Parece-me mais ser do gnero Eurythoe, espcie complanata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eurythoe complanata
> 
> 
> Eurythoe complanata
> ...


no entanto no excluo essas hiptese at porque muitas vezes a mesma espcie apresenta/exibe fentipos diferentes que podem levar a pensar ser outra coisa.

Esse livro tem imagens do bicho :SbQuestion2:  

e se sim 

seria possvel digitalizar ou fotografar e colocar aqui para podermos avaliar :SbQuestion2: 

Obrigado pelo interesse em ajudar a esclarecer e interveno.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Jos Alfredo Soares

Oi , Sr. Pedro Ferreira, estes distos vermes so nocivos para o aqurio, ou benficos?
Tenho no meu aqurio alguns exemplares desta espcie, nunca verifiquei que prejudicassem o ecossistema.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Oi , Sr. Pedro Ferreira, estes distos vermes so nocivos para o aqurio, ou benficos?
> Tenho no meu aqurio alguns exemplares desta espcie, nunca verifiquei que prejudicassem o ecossistema.


 :Ol: Viva
So predadores vorazes e tambm bons detritivoros, alm disso so venenosos como se pode ler aqui Organismos venenosos-perigosos do recife/Reef venomous-dangerous critters post n 12.
Idealmente devem ser retirados antes que comeem a dar problemas ou as suas cerdas possam provocar danos tanto nos peixes como nos corais. A titulo de exemplo, tenho um Hepatus grande que um dia destes apareceu com umas cerdas na cauda...presumo que tenha tido um daqueles encontros do "chega para l" e ter cortado/golpeado o verme que lhe deixou uma "lembrana". Tudo tranquilo mas fica ainda mais se no houver vermes de fogo.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

